# parting 90 100 auto tan leather white exterior low miles 108000



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

give me a call i am in madison va 703-609-0219 deve mitchell this was a one owner car and i have all the info on it


----------



## painter731 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: parting 90 100 auto tan leather white exterior low miles 108000 (devesvws)*

how does the leather look????? my dad is in waunakee wi, and will be coming here to the twin cities in a few weeks to see me.........i just picked up an 89 100 2.3 5cyl.......some leather would be sweet









-b-


----------

